# Piranhas having trouble eating pellets



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

I've tried on two separate occasions to try to get my 5 3 1/2" maybe 4" red belly piranhas to eat pellets with no luck. The first type of pellet was a Hikari pellet that floated. When I introduced it to them they seemed interested but every time they sucked it into there mouth it looked like they either spit it back out or couldn't keep it down. Every now and then I'd see one get one down but it looked like for the most part they had too much trouble and gave up. I tried another kind called Cichlid Sticks that looked similar as far as nutrition but they were "stick" shaped and not round. I thought maybe they would be easier for them to eat but I had the same results. They would usually bite the stick in half and then look like they couldn't keep it down then give up. I'd wait until next feeding time and try again and at first they would come up and make another attempt but after a while they would once again give up.

My questions would be is this normal behavior for a piranha that is learning to eat pellets? Are they rejecting the food because they don't like it or because I might be getting them the wrong size?

From what I understand most piranhas ignore the pellets all together and I thought the hard part was getting them to recognize it as a food source. My Ps seem to be interested they just seem to have trouble eating them. Is part of the learning curve for the Ps also trying to keep the food down?

Thanks to all that reply.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

I would just try different sizes of the round pellets or maybe try a stinkier pellet. They wont have a problem getting them down once they get used to it so just take your time with them. Some peoples fish like larger pellets other prefer small so try a couple more sizes or types and they should be on pellets in no time. Its a good sign that they atleast nip at the pellet.


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

try soaking them in water first before popping them in. it makes the pellets softer, and easier to swallow. others would recommend adding garlic guard while soaking overnight.


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

Ill try soaking them in water first and see how that goes. I also got a bit bigger size so hopefully that will help them out as well. I hope it clicks with them quickly because I'm just gonna feed them the pellets until they learn to eat them. Its cool because the other fish will eat them if the piranha don't but its probably bad because the piranha might eat the other fish. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

In my experience with pellets and Ps, mine would never eat the bigger ones. They will only try to eat the ones the can swallow hole. I had 6" reds that would not touch the large ones but would eat the medium ones. I learned that when I grabbed the wrong bag LOL. My Juvies I have now did not start eating the Hikari "minis" until they could get them in the mouth. They would kinda try to nimble but would give up in the end. I would think smaller would be better, I could be wrong though!


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

Just an update. The larger pellets set in water to soften them up was successful today. Who knows why they went for it but they ate it. In fact the fat asses ate 25 pellets combined. I wanted to get them on something that would be cheaper and healthier in the long run but at this rate they will go through a bag in a pretty short amount of time. Either way I bought the Hikari Cichlid Gold large pellets. After soaking them in water for about 20 min I dumped them in the tank 5 at a time and they just went nuts. It looks like they like to shred the pellets up and eat the pieces but occasionally i saw them suck in a whole one. Any other fish in the tank that tried to take a pellet from the piranha got chased down and mugged. So all in all hopefully tomorrow this will continue and then things like tiger shrimp will just be considered treats instead of the main course.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

glad it workedout for you now lets some pics of your tank and maybe a video of a pellet eating frenzy lol.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

stuff the pellets inside the food you feed them. thats how i get my manny to eat pellets i want his color to explode


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

Lol I would love to post a video but I don't have a camera. The best I can do would be cell phone shots which don't come out to well.

They still love eating the pellets. Although ive noticed if I dump a lot of pellets in at once they will eat about half and then they wait until I leave to eat the rest. The way I see it as long as I dont have to pick up food out of the tank they can do whatever they want.

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones that had their Ps readily accept pellets without having to go to drastic measures or do anything extreme. Good thing for the Ps too because they weren't eating anything else until they took the pellets. I bought it and damn it it cost ten dollars.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

brianhellno said:


> I've tried on two separate occasions to try to get my 5 3 1/2" maybe 4" red belly piranhas to eat pellets with no luck. The first type of pellet was a Hikari pellet that floated. When I introduced it to them they seemed interested but every time they sucked it into there mouth it looked like they either spit it back out or couldn't keep it down. Every now and then I'd see one get one down but it looked like for the most part they had too much trouble and gave up. I tried another kind called Cichlid Sticks that looked similar as far as nutrition but they were "stick" shaped and not round. I thought maybe they would be easier for them to eat but I had the same results. They would usually bite the stick in half and then look like they couldn't keep it down then give up. I'd wait until next feeding time and try again and at first they would come up and make another attempt but after a while they would once again give up.
> 
> My questions would be is this normal behavior for a piranha that is learning to eat pellets? Are they rejecting the food because they don't like it or because I might be getting them the wrong size?
> 
> ...


yes, this is all normal for p's learning to eat pellets. just keep at it. if they are in well fed and fat, stop feeding them anything for the next 3-4 weeks. Then try to give them pellets. keep at this and they will eat those pellets just as they would eat a goldie.


----------

